
Topological Weyl fermion lines and drumhead surface states in room temp magnet - bookofjoe
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/365/6459/1278
======
djaque
Can someone more informed than me explain the context around Weyl semimetals?
I see them coming up more and more in the condensed matter crowd, but I don't
understand the interest.

~~~
selimthegrim
Drumhead surface states have to do with the way the Dirac/Weyl cone is cut
leaving behind a Fermi surface of said shape. Dirac semimetal is the parent of
a Weyl semimetal.

~~~
selimthegrim
These posts and commentaries might shed some additional light:

[https://www.condmatjclub.org/?p=2934](https://www.condmatjclub.org/?p=2934)
[https://www.condmatjclub.org/?p=2685](https://www.condmatjclub.org/?p=2685)
[https://www.condmatjclub.org/?p=2644](https://www.condmatjclub.org/?p=2644)

